# NEW PERIPHERY/BULB SONG FROM THE UPCOMING PERIPHERY EP!! (Podxt, Dfhs, Toneport)



## bulb (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey guys!

i uploaded one of the songs from the ep i am working on with my band Periphery up to the soundclick and the myspace for your listening pleasure! 
This is most likely the last clip im going to post up for a while since im goin on vacation as of tomorrow until the end of may and i probably will not be able to record whilst in Mauritius (google it if you dont know where/what it is haha)

the song is a complete revamping and rerecording of "next, please" which is good cuz a lot has changed with the song and this version has vocals as well!
(you can find the lyrics on both pages too if you are interested hehe)

you can give it a listen at either of these places:
http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=147108&songID=5256292 (soundclick)
or
www.myspace.com/periphery (for all you myspace fans)


btw for the equipment used on this track: i used my Les Paul Gary Moore 6 stringer tuned to drop B for the dirty (a djentleman's 6) tracks and my newly acquired Schecter C-1 Classic for cleans (that duncan '59 sounds so awesome on the cleans!) For the bass its my Schecter Stiletto 5 stringer, and drums were Drumkit From Hell Superior as usual. The toneport was used as the mic pre for the vocals only and the podxt was used for the guitars and bass.

anyways i gotta go visit the djentist now, so enjoy!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy shit dude, that song is amazing! I really like how Jake's vocals came out and your riffing is superb as usual. I sensed something different about your playing on this one, tell me about it Bulb.


----------



## XEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, that's the kind of stuff that gets you signed to a major label. As always bulb, you rule. I listen to your stuff EVERY DAY.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 20, 2007)

Djent Djent, Bulb this it's awsome!


----------



## Battousai (Apr 20, 2007)

i love it !! awesome man!


----------



## Alpo (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome song and great production, as usual.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2007)

The djentist.  Bulb, you crack me up dude.

I'm digging this, dude! A bit more into that Arch Enemy/In Flames type feel. A nice contrast from your more generally Meshuggah-type stuff (although that's there too, thankfully )

I like you mixing it up like this. Dude, all I can say is it is awesome. Just fucking awesome. Your music is better than shit... 70% of signed bands out there. Nice job.


DJENT WITH ME NOW!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

Bulb = Lord of the DJENT.


----------



## bulb (Apr 20, 2007)

yay thanks dudes!!
you guys are teh djent to me! <--- cheesy 80's movie line

(if it were a h4x0r 80's movie)


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2007)

Sexy. What's the percentage of completion on the EP Bulber?


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

Bulb needs an emoticon of his own.


----------



## fathead (Apr 20, 2007)

Kicks ass Bulb, I like it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Bulb needs an emoticon of his own.



And it must be 

Something like this.






A Djentleman! It even has Meesh's big ass grin.


----------



## XEN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hear hear! The  emoticon is a must!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> And it must be
> 
> Something like this.
> 
> ...


 
Bulb has farty pants? I think he'll love that


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, something along those lines.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 20, 2007)

un-fucking-believable. this is just, fuck, i gotta invent a new word to describe it, let's see... madjik! rofl. you need to get signed, er... a label needs you man! you are the shit. period.


----------



## Chris (Apr 20, 2007)

Bulb > *


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 20, 2007)

That absolutely rocks man!


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

What else can be said? 

Amazing as always.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't wait for this to be realeased Bulb.

Have fun on your vacation btw.


----------



## ManBeast (Apr 20, 2007)

cant wait for the disc to come out...love it


----------



## Steve (Apr 20, 2007)

Great song, Bulb..... Need a manager?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 20, 2007)

Good fucking god, man!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


>


 I dunno where you found this bob-o but it's making me laugh still.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 20, 2007)

I think its terrible. 

(Not really, just figured I'd throw you a curve ball.)


----------



## Black Watch (Apr 20, 2007)

I am an old fart. Song is great until someone tries to barf out the lyrics. I am well aware most folks are big on this approach to vocals, but it makes me want to turn off the song at once.

Production values are top notch, I think you have a bright future Bulb, your obvious talents are represented on every track you do. Well done, now go make a huge pile of money. Just remember everyone in the music biz is interested in how much they can bend you over, be careful. 

Good show, all around sir. I look forward to buying your CDs if for no other reason to claim when I am even older and crankier that I remember when you posted here..


----------



## technomancer (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll second the not liking the vocals, though it sounds great on the brief bits of actual singing. I'm just not into screaming vocals, though the music is good enough that I deal with it, and will pick up the EP when it comes out 

The tune itself is freaking fantastic


----------



## Durero (Apr 21, 2007)

Great stuff as always! Nice contrast with your other songs. Vocally there's too much scream for my taste as well, although I love scream vocals when they're saved for 1 or 2 poignant moments in a song. Just my 2¢. Looking forward to buying your finished ep!


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 21, 2007)

The only criticism I have is in regards to the vocals, and it's not because i don't like the scream vocals. I really do, but the lyrics are so good that I would like to hear them enunciated. A little more precise and articulated.

Otherwise really good.


----------



## Seedawakener (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh god.... You fucking know how to riff... I cant imagine how complex your musical mind must be to make all this fantastic music! Another amazing song! /


----------



## Shorty (Apr 21, 2007)

Will someone please for the love of all things in teh world... please sign these guys a label!


----------



## sakeido (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm diggin it! This is awesome!

edit: ahaha I just noticed the album cover thingy for this song.. "DJENT" in big red letters. Nice!


----------



## keithb (Apr 21, 2007)

Fucking amazing as usual. I'm used to hearing a lot of 'random riff number 3 test' from you, so it's sweeeeet to hear a full song. Can't wait for the EP to be finished!


----------



## Nik (Apr 21, 2007)

Freakin' sweet  

This is probably my second-favorite tune I've heard from you (Ms. Doppertunity still takes first).

Keep on making the melodic stuff man, Meshuggah intesity is great, but mixing it with more melodic stuff just sounds freaking awesome (this song has perfect amount of melody and kick-ass-edness IMO). Oh, and the solo was very refreshing!

Good job


----------



## RgAscendant (Apr 22, 2007)

Man, I've just started to listen to your stuff, and everything's unreal! Really awesome stuff .


----------



## bulb (Apr 24, 2007)

wow so many replies haha! thanks so much guys!!
i know this song is a little different, but you guys are by far the happiest with it, or so it seems.
on other forums it has gotten everything from "your best song ever!" to "your worst song ever" and everything in between, which i guess is maybe a good thing? who knows hehe... anyways im proud of it nonetheless and i feel its a good song to have on an ep (plus its a hell of a fun song to play live too!) and although i know not everyone is a fan of screaming vocals i just hope that the guitars and whatnot can make up for it (if not then im sorry, i just love the way jakes vocals sound!)

anyways im finally getting past my jet-lag (i hope) and im in mauritius now, where it is hot and humid (lame attack) but oh well im relaxing and jamming and i can play drums here too which is great!! (its been a year since i have been able to jam freely on a kit) so im happy for now! im going to try and see if i can get my mom's laptop ready for recording so i can lay down some of the new riffs i have been jammin on now!! (reformat time!)

anyways im rambling now

oh yeah and i know most of y'all are good with this, but just in general if anyone else was wondering what djent was, i finally put a blog dealing with that whole thing on www.myspace.com/periphery haha


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 24, 2007)

Bulb always keep in mind can't always please everyone, some may love your music (ss.org) some may not (other forum). Anyway bulb keep on djenting your way through your songs as usual. It is fucking awesome and sounds like a mirron dorrars!!!!


----------



## smueske (Apr 26, 2007)

Fucking rips, man!


----------



## Crucified (Apr 26, 2007)

in my opinion the guitars need to be a little higher in the mix and need to be eq'd a little more. I've never been a fan of mixing screamed vocals and sung vocals. all in all needs a little work for the mix i think. Song contains good songwriting.


----------



## god_puppet (Apr 26, 2007)

Amazing as usual, your stuff fuckin rips man keep it up!


----------



## RonGriff (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad shawn showed me this. Dude your awsome for sure.


----------



## skattabrain (Apr 28, 2007)

as if your writing alone isn't enough to warrant professional touring band status ... the production sounds like a major label funded your project.

mad props dude!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

Killer tune, Bulb. As always your stuff impresses me, I love your sound too, brutal and heavy.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 30, 2007)

Dude, why have I never checked out your stuff before? 

This stuff is incredible. 

My favourite so far is "Insomnia", it's a freakin' masterpiece!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 30, 2007)

This stuff fuckin' OWNS.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 30, 2007)

As with all your stuff, Misha, this shit OWNS hardcore bro!  The Bulb strikes again with some slightly less Djenty music, but obviously still killer! Just like a couple other people already mentioned, your production skills (in addition to songwriting, obviously ) are badass sir! I look forward to hanging out once you get back mang!


----------



## bulb (May 1, 2007)

oh wow you guys are at it again, here i am getting a tan and you still manage to make the brown(er) man blush!
thanks so much all of you! (and im happy you finally checked out the music eleven59 hehe)

and hell yeah highgain we gotta jam when i get back, i want to play your thorn!!


----------

